# First Incandescent!



## PYKE (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got an M3T, and I'm not too familiar with everything I can do with it yet...
I plan on getting an A19 extender, but does that mean that my MN16 will have an hour run time?
Also, is the MN61 the highest output LA available (without having to bore or risking damaging anything) for the M3T+A19?

Here's a pic alongside my BRKT Northstar that I just got a custom Kydex sheath made for:


----------



## matthewdanger (Jan 2, 2007)

Great knife, great light, great kydex and a great picture. It doesn't get much better than that.

Is that a Sharpshooter Sheath?


----------



## PYKE (Jan 2, 2007)

Absolutely!:rock:


----------



## Size15's (Jan 2, 2007)

PYKE said:


> I just got an M3T


FYI: If you see "-CB", for example: M3T-CB it refers to Crenelated Bezel rim of your M3T compared to the less aggressive scalloped bezel rim of the standard M3T.



PYKE said:


> I plan on getting an A19 extender, but does that mean that my MN16 will have an hour run time?


No. When you extend the M3T's body using the A19 allowing it to hold four SF123A batteries you must use different Lamp Assemblies.
The MN60 (250lu/60min) and MN61 (350lu/20min) Lamp Assemblies are designed to be powered by four SF123A batteries.



PYKE said:


> Also, is the MN61 the highest output LA available (without having to bore or risking damaging anything) for the M3T+A19?


Technically, you can use the N62 Lamp Assembly which is rated as 500lu/12min - this is the Lamp Assembly of the 12PM/12ZM/LeopardLight predecessor to the M4. The N62 is difficult to find and to be honest is not very practical. If you just intend to have it and play with it understanding it's limitations then that's fine. I don't think it's a substitute for the M6 with it's MN21 Lamp Assembly though.

I hope this helps and I hope you enjoy your M3T!
Have you used it much outdoors yet?

Al


----------



## 65535 (Jan 2, 2007)

It's a beautiful light. Nice bicks to bad that isn't granite (looks like a stove).


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 2, 2007)

also a great rechargable setup is two 17500's no boring no a19 so no eextra length, but on hitch you can only use the mn15 not the mn16.

have fun with your new toy! truly my favorite light:rock:


----------



## PYKE (Jan 2, 2007)

Size15's said:


> FYI: If you see "-CB", for example: M3T-CB it refers to Crenelated Bezel rim of your M3T compared to the less aggressive scalloped bezel rim of the standard M3T.
> 
> 
> Have you used it much outdoors yet?


I always thought CB meant combat..... 

Since I received this my experiences with the outdoors have been limited to running to the car since it's so damn cold over here! 
Actually, come to think about it, I did bring it with me to take out the trash a week ago (yes, I know : . ) to try it out and with only the Mn15 in it and the batteries that came with the light (the box was opened, so I suspect it was tried out....Ebay...) and was pretty impressed with it. Good looks and and kicks ***!!


----------



## PYKE (Jan 2, 2007)

65535 said:


> It's a beautiful light. Nice bicks to bad that isn't granite (looks like a stove).


LOL, it is a stove! My picture taking (during the day) takes place on my kitchen table where I can get sunlight from the patio door. They are either on the table itself like this:




Or in the toolbox that they came out of like this:





At night, when there is no sunlight I have to resort to the stove light...


----------



## 65535 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think someone has knife/flashlight/butterflyknife-a-holism.


----------



## PYKE (Jan 2, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> also a great rechargable setup is two 17500's no boring no a19 so no eextra length, but on hitch you can only use the mn15 not the mn16.
> 
> have fun with your new toy! truly my favorite light:rock:


 
You just answered my next question!

Do the 17500's add to the runtime?
Can you use the 17500's with the A19 if you also used a CR123?


----------



## PYKE (Jan 2, 2007)

65535 said:


> I think someone has knife/flashlight/butterflyknife-a-holism.


 
I could go on and on.....


----------



## Size15's (Jan 2, 2007)

Well SureFire have trademarked the term "Strike Bezel"


----------



## batman (Jan 2, 2007)

Those butterfly knives look awesome. I remember first seeing one on TV as a child in the movie Karate Kid II.


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 3, 2007)

PYKE said:


> Can you use the 17500's with the A19 if you also used a CR123?


 
NO! Never mix batteries of different brand, type, chemistry, capacity, charge level, or even production lot. At best you'll damage the batteries. At the worst you'll risk damage to the light, property, and injury to yourself or others. Li-ions can flame up and even cause an explosion like event under the right (or wrong) conditions. Search for "Newbie's" posts about lithium batteries.

That said, 17500's work very well with the M3, although it's not a Surefire sanctioned combination. Just make sure you understand the risks first. Runtime on mine is about 30 minutes with the MN10 or MN15. The light is a bit brighter and whiter during this time though than with primary 123's.

EDIT: here is a good place to start if you're interested;
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123462&page=1&pp=30


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 3, 2007)

You know I've edited my post above about 100 times. This issue was too important to let go unaddressed but I'm not an expert and don't have the knowledge to do it properly. Suffice it to say you should do some research before using lithium batteries, primary or rechargeable.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 3, 2007)

PYKE,
You did something rare: You bought a top-of-the-line model in your first foray into a new branch of lights. Now you'll be spoiled for anything less!


----------



## 65535 (Jan 3, 2007)

What about a U2 how does that sound for a first light? :rock:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry, I don't know the U2.


----------



## blake711 (Jan 3, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> PYKE,
> You did something rare: You bought a top-of-the-line model in your first foray into a new branch of lights. Now you'll be spoiled for anything less!



agreed.. Also was that a wirlpool gold in that first photo?


----------



## benighted (Jan 3, 2007)

If you get the A19 extender you can use 2 17670's and possibly still be able to use the mn16 if you need to.


----------



## vizlor (Jan 3, 2007)

That M3T-CB looks awesome! It looks to be of much darker colour than they appear on say, the opticsHQ website. Is it a special black version or are they all actually really dark?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 3, 2007)

It's standard SureFire natural HA - it just looks different under different lighting conditions.


----------



## PYKE (Jan 3, 2007)

JimmyB said:


> You know I've edited my post above about 100 times. This issue was too important to let go unaddressed but I'm not an expert and don't have the knowledge to do it properly. Suffice it to say you should do some research before using lithium batteries, primary or rechargeable.


I am absolutely going to look into that, thanks for letting me know...in my head, lithiums were just like alkaline! Especially with a 4 year old walking around the house!!


----------



## PYKE (Jan 3, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> PYKE,
> You did something rare: You bought a top-of-the-line model in your first foray into a new branch of lights. Now you'll be spoiled for anything less!


 
:lolsign: 

I didn't know MagLites were incandescent though.....guess it's not my first then, only my first that I'm happy with


----------



## PYKE (Jan 3, 2007)

blake711 said:


> agreed.. Also was that a wirlpool gold in that first photo?


 
HAHAHA!

Tell your wife to get back in the kitchen so that you can concentrate on more important things! 

You guessed right though....:goodjob:


----------



## PYKE (Jan 3, 2007)

vizlor said:


> That M3T-CB looks awesome! It looks to be of much darker colour than they appear on say, the opticsHQ website. Is it a special black version or are they all actually really dark?


 
AS usual Size15's hit the nail on the head.

The crenelated bezel is actually greener than the rest of it, it looks a bit greener....you guys think it was an add on or they come out of the factory like that?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Man I LOVE the M3. I just gotta get one. But


----------



## blake711 (Jan 3, 2007)

PYKE said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> Tell your wife to get back in the kitchen so that you can concentrate on more important things!
> 
> You guessed right though....:goodjob:



I'll pass that along to the misses.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lolz /\ 
l

Well if anyone plans on robbing Pyke remember to go for his tool chest first and grab some butterfly knifes.


----------



## PYKE (Jan 4, 2007)

65535 said:


> Lolz /\
> l
> 
> Well if anyone plans on robbing Pyke remember to go for his tool chest first and grab some butterfly knifes.


HA!
One step ahead of you 65535!! I put up a big decoy on the wall to ward off potential thieves from the expensive stuff:


----------



## blake711 (Jan 4, 2007)

Its obvious he is a ninja and the flashlight is to maintain opsec. He dosen't really need a flashlight as ninjas have x-ray and night vision. Only thing he has to worry about is Chuck Norris.

P.S. Very Nice display by the way..


----------



## PYKE (Jan 4, 2007)

Absolutely.

Here is where I got my training: http://www.realultimatepower.net/index4.htm


Check out the hate mail.....


----------

